# Australia Defence Forum



## Musafir117

AUSTRALIA will embark on the largest peacetime upgrade to our armed forces in history in the face of a rapid military build-up in our region and multiple global security threats.

An unprecedented expansion of naval, air force and army capability over the next 20 years will also boost the size of the Australian Defence Force to more than 62,000 — the largest military force since 1993.

Australia’s spying capability and surveillance footprint will also be dramatically extended, making us the eyes and ears of the South East Asia region with the use of high-altitude, long-range unmanned drones for the first time.







There will be a development of an Australian drone program as part of the upgrade.
Hi-tech missile defence systems will also be deployed for the first time alongside new long-range cruise missile capability for strike fighters as part of a sophisticated and “potent” war machine costing almost half a trillion dollars over 10 years.

The army will get new long-range rocket systems and the navy’s submarine fleet will double from six to 12.

The naval fleet will be substantially upgraded with air-warfare destroyers and anti-submarine warfare frigates in a strategic plan designed to maintain capability superiority in the region.

The release of the 2016 Defence White Paper yesterday concluded that the risk of a foreign country attack on Australia was still remote but the military build-up, particularly by China, and the potential for regional conflict posed a potential risk to Australia’s national security.

“This White Paper is a plan to deliver a more potent, agile and engaged Australian Defence Force that is ready to respond whenever our interests are threatened or our help is needed,” Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said.

The White Paper, commissioned by former prime minister Tony Abbott, also elevated domestic and foreign terrorism as a key issue for the military.

Special Forces assault groups will be armed to rapidly respond to terrorist attacks on home soil, and ADF cyber and intelligence capabilities would become critical to preventing terrorist atrocities.








The total defence budget will be boosted by $29 billion bringing the total 10-year spend to $448 billion.
In a pointed reference to China’s increasingly belligerent activities in the South China Sea, the White Paper said the risk of military confrontation in the region had been increased.

“The growth in the capability of China’s military forces is the most significant example of regional military modernisation,” the White Paper said.

“We can expect greater uncertainty in Australia’s strategic environment.”

The strategic outlook underpinning the $195 billion in military acquisitions cited risks posed from the changing power balance in the region, the threat of terrorism, the modern militarisation of our neighbours, cyber warfare threats and weapons of mass destruction from rogue nations such as North Korea.

“Over the next 20 years a large number of regional forces will be able to operate at a greater range and with more precision than ever.”

The total defence budget will be boosted by $29 billion bringing the total 10-year spend to $448 billion.

SPECIAL FORCES TARGET TERROR

Simon Benson and Daniel Meers

MILITARY tactical assault groups will be rearmed to rapidly respond to terrorist attacks on home soil as part of an unprecedented expansion of Australia’s defence capability in the face of multiple and growing global threats.

The Defence White Paper released yesterday revealed special forces units would be equipped with new weaponry and rapid response aerial assault and rescue capability.
“The government is providing Defence with enhanced domestic security capabilities to help respond to the threat of complex terrorist attacks within Australia,” the paper said.

“The government will invest in the ADF’s capabilities to ensure that it can continue to effectively contribute to domestic counter-terrorism operations. This includes enhancing weapons, equipment, tactical mobility and situational awareness of our special forces and strengthening Defence’s intelligence and air lift capabilities.”

The changes are likely to see defence personnel far more visible on Australian soil and in the mainstream community to terror proof Australia from mass casualty events. Special forces tactical assault groups will be able to rapidly deploy to local law enforcement operations including bomb detection and disposal operations.

Defence will also work with local agencies to disrupt foreign terror threats.

Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull said while Australia remained a land of opportunity, it was critical the nation was prepared for potential incidents.

“In the period to 2035, Australia will have greater opportunities for prosperity and development, but it will also face greater uncertainty. We need to be prepared.”

Foreign Minister Julie Bishop said the White Paper had better prepared Australia for terror attacks.

“Australia has a defence force prepared for future challenges, and we are ensuring that our defence force protects the people of Australia by investing in greater security in our region,’’ Ms Bishop said.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/te...n/news-story/8a0d820e950f80fc042346fc218bf162

@Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

To: All members.
Please post all Australia defense news, images and discussion in this newly created sticky thread, thanks!
Cc: @ahojunk @Sasquatch @Deino @The Eagle @waz @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

The cost of the army’s troubled armed reconnaissance helicopter program could blow out to $8 billion as the Defence Department prepares to tender for a new aircraft to enter operations within a decade.

The army has spent more than $2bn on buying and upgrading 22 of the troubled Tigers since the early 2000s, and Defence is looking at a replacement to come into operation from the mid-2020s. The replacement has an indicative cost of $5bn to $6bn.

Andrew Davies, a senior analyst for defence capability and director of research at the Australian Strategic Policy Institute, says the best replacement for the Tiger is Boeing’s Apache, but this would come at a hefty price.

“Apache would be the most capable replacement, but also the most expensive,” he told The Australian.

The chief of army declared “final operational capability” for the Tiger on April 14 last year. But the Tiger has never seen action and this declaration was seven years late and came with nine operational caveats.

Mr Davies estimates $2bn has been spent so far on the Tiger. The 2016 Defence white paper allocated a further $500m to $750m to address the current capability requirements of the Tiger platform.

A report by the Australian National Audit Office in September last year said: “Defence should conduct a thorough analysis of the value for money of investing further in the Tiger, pending the introduction of a replacement capability.”

The ANAO said that as of April 2016, the Tiger also had 76 capability deficiencies, 60 of which were deemed to be critical.

The big problem with the Tiger is the lack of integration with the army’s emerging C4ISR IT architecture and wider ADF systems, Mr Davies says.

A Defence spokesman said the Tiger was chosen because it was “the best value-for-money option when assessed against its competitors for the funds available at the time”.

However, the ANAO report indicates that Defence’s advice on the acquisition was flawed because it said the Tiger was an “off the shelf” product, whereas it should have been regarded as “developmental”.

Mr Davies said European operators had sent the Tiger into combat operations and it had flown about 3000 hours.


A Boeing spokesman said its research shows that “the cost per flight hour for Apache is significantly under that for other attack helicopters in the same class flying today”. He said that with a fleet of 1200 Apaches globally, the helicopter delivered “the right capability at the right total life-cycle cost”.

The Tiger was the focus of questioning in the Senate estimates committee last week, where a senior officer explained how the army had secured cost savings from a renegotiation of the contract with Airbus.

But these savings appear to have been offset by the cost of systems upgrades.

When Liberal senator David Fawcett asked about the performance of the Tiger during the recent Operation Hamel, Major General Andrew Mathewson, head of helicopter systems, said the contract signed with Airbus had been renegotiated and this had reduced operational costs by about a third.

“We found that the cost of ownership on that product was growing over time. In 2013, we commenced a strategic review with Airbus. We have changed the structure of the contract now to reflect a sharing of the risks.

“So as we deliver increased capability there, the relationship with costs will match the delivery of the capability to army.”

But at the same time, the “very complex weapons system” had to be upgraded, and this led to an increased cost.

Senator Fawcett asked if the upgrade cycle was no different to that of many other weapons systems.

General Mathewson said there were some similarities between the issues found with the Tiger and what lay ahead for the Joint Strike Fighter.
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...e/news-story/036fede3cb27be411561d75efc0cc450





Australian aerospace ARH Tiger





Eurocopter EC 665 ARH tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Boeing brings AH-64E Apache to Avalon. 






Boeing brings AH-64E Apache to Avalon
March 2, 2017 by Max Blenkin

Back in 2001, Australia opted to buy the Eurocopter Tiger instead of the US Apache but now Boeing is pitching the latest generation Apache, the AH-64E, as a potential Tiger replacement.

Should Australia head down that path, it would tick many boxes – it would be a FMS purchase with aircraft produced in the same multi-year contract as the US Army which is acquiring 690 E-models out to the mid 2020s.

That would mean Australia paying around the same price as the US Army. Further, the Apache is a mature capability with more than 2,200 produced since 1984. So far 278 E-models have been delivered in the US and to international customers.

Mark Ballew, Boeing’s director of sales and marketing for attack helicopters, says Apaches have flown more than four million flight hours and more than 1.1 million combat hours.

The latest E-models are operating in Afghanistan today.

“It is combat proven and battle tested,” he said at the Avalon Airshow on Thursday.

The Army’s 22 Tigers only achieved full operational capability last April. Far from a mature capability, Tiger required substantial development which delayed its entry to service. Australian Tigers haven’t yet fired a shot in anger though French Tigers have deployed operationally to Afghanistan.

The 2016 Defence White Paper foreshadowed a replacement capability, though it didn’t specify whether that could be an upgraded Tiger or a new model.

To show off the new Apache at Avalon, Boeing flew one from the US aboard a chartered Antonov An-124 freighter.

Ballew said the E-model, though appearing identical to the D-model, offered improved speed, range, endurance and payload, better interoperability and fire control. Depending on mission requirements, the Apache can carry a lethal selection of weapons including Hellfire and Stinger missiles.

Demonstrating the improved capability to operate with other platforms, the Apache at Avalon linked to the video feed from a Scan Eagle remotely-piloted aircraft. With that capability, a Scan Eagle could watch over an enemy position for up to 16 hours, providing imagery to an Apache for a successful attack.

Ballew said the Apache would still be flying in 2060.

“We have been delivering on time and on budget since 1984. This is the most lethal, most survivable, most sustainable aircraft. It is flying around the world today,” he said.

“Boeing has a long and proud history with Australia. We have proven that we come and work with Australia. We don’t just sell aircraft and say good luck.

”You get the world’s best attack aircraft and you get long-term support from a company like Boeing and increased jobs in country. And you are going to be able to operate with all the other countries flying it right now.”
A Boeing spokesman said the AH-64E Apache could provide Australia with the industry-leading, battled-tested, armed reconnaissance and attack helicopter that the Commonwealth needs.

“With unmatched firepower, the Apache can meet virtually any mission requirement in land and littoral environments and provides aircrews with enhanced situational awareness through its integrated Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance capabilities,” he said.

“For long-term value, the AH-64E Apache’s modernisation roadmap combined with Boeing Defence Australia’s proven sustainment capabilities can keep Apaches flying well into the 2060s.”

http://australianaviation.com.au/2017/03/boeing-brings-ah-64e-apache-to-avalon/


----------



## MarveL

wow... we got a new mate.... 


btw there is missspelling in the thread's tittle, it should be "Forum"not Fourm. C'mon ramadhan still one day ahead.


----------



## Musafir117

MarveL said:


> wow... we got a new mate....
> 
> 
> btw there is missspelling in the thread's tittle, it should be "Forum"not Fourm. C'mon ramadhan still one day ahead.


Oops typo 
@Shotgunner51 correct it please^_^


----------



## Shotgunner51

Musafir117 said:


> Oops typo
> @Shotgunner51 correct it please^_^


Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

The United States and Australia have concluded a series of hypersonic test flights at the Woomera test range in South Australia.

The tests were conducted under the auspices of the Hypersonic International Flight Research Experimentation (HiFIRE) programme, says Australia's Department of Defence in a statement.

In the statement, defence minister Marise Payne congratulated Canberra's Defence Science and Technology Group (DST) and the US Air Force Research Laboratory (AFRL) "on another successful hypersonic flight at Woomera test range."

She said that the tests have achieved "significant milestones, including design assembly, and pre-flight testing of the hypersonic vehicles and design of complex avionics and control systems."

She said Canberra and Washington DC are drafting plans for future hypersonic work.

The statement also thanked Boeing, BAE Systems, and the University of Queensland as partners on the programme.

FlightGlobal requested details from the parties involved in the last tests, such as the speeds achieved and distances travelled, but this information was not forthcoming.

Previous HiFIRE launches have achieved speeds of Mach 7.5. The tests involve the ballistic launch of a vehicle that includes hypersonic inlet, a scramjet cumbustor (through which air flows at supersonic speeds) and a nozzle. It also carries instruments to transmit test data to researchers on the ground.

Boeing declined to comment on the launch, but BAE Systems Australia issued a statement.

"We were pleased to support the DST with the successful flight trial; the most complex of all HIFiRE flights conducted to date, to further the fundamental scientific understanding of hypersonic flight… This flight trial is a significant step forward in proving this technology and enhancing our collective understanding of how it could be employed across a range of applications."

Hypersonic speeds are defined as above M5.5. One clear application for the technology is Washington's Prompt Global Strike (PGS) initiative, which aims to develop a hypersonic, precision-guided conventional weapon that can deploy anywhere in the world within one hour.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/us-australia-conclude-secretive-hypersonic-flight-439239/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Tiger's Osiris sensor and EUROGRID BMS is very potent.


----------



## Nike

Thales Hawkey mobility protected vehicles, Australian version of JLTV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

F88SA2 is the latest model of the F88 Austeyr series. This is the Australian Army's standard combat weapon.
They are upgrading it with FE88


----------



## Shotgunner51

HMAS Vampire at Australian Nat'l Maritime Museum, Sydney.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Two Canberra-class LHD's, viewed from Deutsche Bank Place Sydney

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

Musafir117 said:


> View attachment 420832
> 
> F88SA2 is the latest model of the F88 Austeyr series. This is the Australian Army's standard combat weapon.
> They are upgrading it with FE88



Man the AUG in the Australian army has come a long way indeed.


----------



## Nike

*Australia Signs $50 Billion Contract for 12 Submarine with France*

12 Februari 2019





Barracuda submarine for Australia (image : naval Group)

*Australia signs massive sub deal with French firm*

CANBERRA: Australia formally signed a US$50 billion contract with France to build 12 state of the art submarines on Monday (Feb 11), a signal of the country's willingness to project power across the Pacific.

Prime Minister Scott Morrison hailed the "very audacious plan" at a ceremony in Canberra as "part of Australia's biggest ever peace-time investment in defence".

The contract for 12 attack-class submarines is with France's Naval Group, a consortium with state backing, and has been years in the making.

The first submarine is expected to be finished in the early 2030s.

Critics say that is too late - the waters to Australia's north and east are the scene of an intense struggle between the United States, China and regional powers, who are all vying for influence.






Beijing has made territorial claims to much of the South China Sea - a marine thoroughfare that is vital to maintain the supply of ores, minerals and crude that fuel the Chinese economy.

Washington fears that China is becoming increasingly assertive over its territorial claims to display its dominance over smaller Asian nations and cement its role as the prime regional power.

Australian military analysts hope the subs will allow the country to maintain a credible deterrent against possible hostile actions.

Visiting French Armed Forces Minister Florence Parly cosigned the agreement in a ceremony that took place in the shadow of a memorial to US forces in front of the Australian defence offices in Canberra.

"It takes a lot of confidence for Australia to bet on France and a lot of confidence for France to share with Australia the capability that is so close to the core of our sovereignty and our strategic autonomy and a result of immense investment over decades," Parly said.

Under the Strategic Partnership Agreement, 12 conventionally powered submarines derived from the Naval Group Barracuda nuclear design will be constructed in a new shipyard in South Australia.

(AFP)

Too much, and kinda expensive


----------



## polanski

The HMAS Sydney (V), air warfare destroyer has completed sea trial.
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ian-navys-hmas-sydney-v-completes-sea-trials/


----------



## Bogeyman

Power projection around the F-35 fighter aircraft of the Australian Air Force
Part-1
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/projecting-power-with-the-f-35-part-1-how-far-can-it-go/
Part-2
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/projecting-power-with-the-f-35-part-2-going-further/
Part-3
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/projecting-power-with-the-f-35-part-3-operational-implications/

Australia's A2 / AD capacity
https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/an-anti-access-area-denial-capability-for-australia/


----------



## Indos

We've just wrapped up Exercise Elang AUSINDO 2019 (EA19). EA19 is a bilateral air-to-air combat exercise conducted by the Indonesian Airforce (Tentara Nasional Indonesia Angkatan Udara (TNI AU)) and the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF). Approximately 140 personnel and six F/A-18F Super Hornets from No. 1 Squadron operated out of Manado, North Sulawesi for the exercise. The exercise demonstrated the commitment between Australia and Indonesia in developing co-operative procedures, and increased our capacity to work together. The success of the exercise was due to a range of trades and personnel from both air forces working together to meet the exercise objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Scott Morrison unveils whopping $270 billion defense funds to counter China: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...g-270-billion-defense-funds-to-counter-china/


----------



## zectech

*Australia set to boost military spending by $11billion a year amid growing threat of WAR with China as diplomatic feud drags on and tensions over Beijing expansion mount*

*New report predicts Australia will spend $51.26billion a year on defence by 2025*









Australia to boost defence spend by $11billion a year to counter China


Australian defence spending was about $40.1 billion in the 2020 financial year and this is predicted to rise sharply to $51.26 billion five years later to modernise and counter Chinese threat.




www.dailymail.co.uk





What have I been saying for years on PDF. China needs to build up many, many hundreds of SSKs and other subs. That they are as important, if not more than a risk fleet. Subs are the future of naval warfare as everybody stocks up on hypersonic missiles that can swarm and hit ships. Next gen surface fleets are going to stuggle and figure out development of a semi-submersible fleet. Though I am not a naval engineer, I would recommend water tight compartments in the new submersible destroyer (not only at the hull), that close when hit with a missile, so the destroyer does not sink if water gets in when half submerged.

*Twelve new subs, better missile defence and new hardware expected in spend*

Subs can't be hit directly with missiles. Are susceptible to their own warfare - Anti-submarine warfare.

Subs and sat weapons are the flanks of the new battlefield based on my wargaming. You stock up on forces to fight, defend and attack those flanks.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Since when did Australia become far east? This must be news to me.


----------



## Solidify

Australian military is scrapping Israeli defence technology watch https://youtu.be/_ni48IxbqEs


----------

